# Pundamilia nyererei



## IADanimal

I have a chance to get some of these.........all are juvies.
any tips or experience in the past


----------



## DJRansome

A species tank always works with one male and four or more females, at least 48" long and decorated with rocks.

I would want to buy a group that also had a collection point in case I wanted to breed or distribute fry at some point.


----------



## johnchor

hello IADanimal,

yes DJ is right, it is important to get the collection point. because they are many hybrids out there.
this is one of the most beautiful and sought after cichlid in lake victoria.

i never have any luck with them.
i bought 2 batch of fish. 1st batch of 6 from thailand, these are big ones are 3-4 inches. no collection point.
they have ok colors but just they dont look like the pictures on internet. they never breed. they fight alot. i suspect they are hybrids.

2nd batch of 10 imported from cezch, i have high hopes. they are ruti island, but they are even worse than those from thailand. very poor colors even at 3 inches, they also never breed. they too fight alot. i guess these are poor quality batch...?

the only time i see brilliant red ones are some in bangkok jj market but they are unknown collection point too. and they have males only... too bad i missed the chance to buy them. i guess these are makobe island.

these guys are aggressive esp when mix with females. they will kill each other.
when mix in a all male tank, they can bully other fishes too.. unless u mix with mbunas.

good luck and enjoy them


----------



## IADanimal

I asked for the collection point and if they were hybrids
he told me in previous emails they were red from python island


----------



## StructureGuy

In theory, it is best to know the collection point but in practice you almost never know for sure. The collection was probably made many years ago by some one at a time and place unknown to the seller. Most (but not all) of the nyererei in the US are given an assumed collection point by the seller after doing a bit of internet color comparisons or they just use the old _"that's what I bought it as"_ identification. Ask the seller how they know the collection point and you will likely see what I mean. There are a whole lot of nyererei that should be sold as "location unknown" but that's usually not acceptable to the buyer.

That's why I never buy nyererei from two different sellers and put them together. Python Island or not....enjoy them for the magnificent fish they are.

Kevin


----------



## 24Tropheus

Its a real prob with these.
Not only getting verifiable info on original capture site.
Idealy the females should get to choose which male to breed with (colour selection etc) as in the wild.
Males scrap badly in small tanks, so single male breeding groups are often used to breed em in tanks.
Prob is you lose variation within the variant and get a lot of inbreeding that way and the only selection for colour is by the breeder.

So glad there are some big breeders who can take keeping the variants pure yet geneticaly diverse seriously.

All the best James


----------



## 24Tropheus

But yep. Once they get into the trade and/or hobbiest hands all bets are off. Just soo many ruined ones about.


----------



## Hock

Out of curiosity, how do you pronouce Nyererei anyways? Ny-Ear-Ree-Eye or Nye-Ree-Ree-Eye?


----------



## StructureGuy

Hock said:


> Out of curiosity, how do you pronouce Nyererei anyways? Ny-Ear-Ree-Eye or Nye-Ree-Ree-Eye?


Pretty much any way you want to:
http://www.cichlidae.com/section.php?id=144

Named after Tanzanian president Julius Nyerere.
I've heard that makes it Nye-re-re-eye

In Ohio (where few city/town names are ever pronounced correctly) I usually hear Nigh-air-ee-eye

Kevin


----------



## AlphaWild

http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=j ... %20nyerere

Great, I already stumble over latin, now I need to perfect my Swahili


----------



## DJRansome

So like knee-er-RAY-ray. With emphasis on 3rd syllable.

That's what I miss from the pronunciations in the profiles...which syllable has the accent?

Thanks!


----------



## cichlid-gal

AlphaWild said:


> http://www.howjsay.com/index.php?word=julius%20kambarage%20nyerere
> 
> Great, I already stumble over latin, now I need to perfect my Swahili


That is awesome...thank you so much AlphaWild


----------



## Mschn99

I keep an F2 mwanza gulf collection point of these guys. They are not a fish you can not pay attention to, they require you to be on top of the tank. Even the females can be nasty. I have 2M 10F in a 72 bowfront with some 2-2.5" williamsi north makonde that are growing out. Most people do not have luck keeping two males in a tank even with high female ratios, but i have. My sub dom does not show very much color though and rarely challenges my dominant male. I would not do a group smaller than 1M 5-6F as even the females get aggressive towards each other.


----------



## Mschn99

Also, because of the limited imports, i would be leary of any collection point outside of the mwanza gulf, and makobe island as there have not been any others imported since well before 2007 (juma island were imported early 2013 but not many have been distributed and no fry from anyone *** heard of yet. Below is my dominant male if it helps you at all as far as collection points


----------



## samaki

Here are collections points from scientifics caught;
Speke gulf: Makobe isld, Ruti isld,Igombe isld
Mwanza gulf: Python isld, Luanza bay,Luanso isld
Heiko Bleher did brought the Anchor like variant
then OWE imported the mwanza variant IN 2007( this strain has no precise locale because mwanza is the name of a town and of the gulf so where is this fish precisely originated?)
the lasts imports are Juma, Makobe 
but how can we be sure those fishes really come from there? the fact that some fishes are sold under the name L.red pseudonigricans makobe are supposed to be caught at makobe island but the fishes in question don't look like L.xanthopteryx(wich is the only Lithochromis species living here) so It surely not comes from this island( as it lacks all the xanthopteryx features) :-? 
It's not the red pseudonigricans either because it lacks all the L.rufus characteristics, all its morphology and body color look closer to L.rubripinnis aka blue pseudonigricans, but this fish isn't living in Makobe too so how can anyone be sure that there are no mistakes in this shipment??? :-?


----------



## IADanimal

got some Makobe today
thanks for all the help


----------



## IADanimal




----------



## IADanimal

took the picture with a phone on zoom almost full
I can try to take another if needed


----------

